# NPD Czarcie Kopyto double bass drum pedal



## nightlight (Sep 17, 2019)

My latest acquisition! A Czarcie Kopyto double bass drum pedal.








































Looking at the pedal, there are a lot of similarities with the Trick Pro-1V Bigfoot I already own. For example, you can change the pedal setting for more power or more speed or an in between setting. Also, you can move the drum clamp backwards and forwards on both. The connecting rod for the double bass is "inspired" by the Trick as are the beaters.


But there are also a lot of differences. The Bigfoot footboard is about an inch longer but the Czarcie is wider. The clamping system on the Czarcie Kopyto is a spring loaded screw on type and it also has the ability to change the throw of the beater.


Also, while the Trick is a compression spring pedal, the Czarcie is a traditional expansion spring design. The Trick method for changing tension is excellent, but the Czarcie's is kind of cool too. Set and forget.


Playing wise, there's even more difference. Whereas the Trick is a pedal with a light feel, the Czarcie has a very heavy feel to it. Nothing to do with speed, just the feel: I think the expansion vs compression spring modus operandi adds to the difference.


I'm really digging it! A really great pedal, I think it's a better feel for me than the Tricks, which always used to get away from under me. I always preferred ICs to the Pearl Eliminator, this is something in that vein.


----------



## chopeth (Sep 18, 2019)

My drummer just got a couple of those


----------



## nightlight (Sep 18, 2019)

chopeth said:


> My drummer just got a couple of those



Cool! How does he like them? Is he planning on getting the custom built triggers for them?


----------



## chopeth (Sep 18, 2019)

Yeah, he loves them, he has owned a lot of high end ones and these are the best ones by far. Plus, he is a crazy drum monster (recently won the Guiness award for the loudest snare hit ever xD ) and his Roland triggers catch the snare sound even downing it to the min volume, so he plans to get these later:

https://footblaster.com/


----------



## prlgmnr (Sep 19, 2019)

The footblasters are great, definitely worth getting hold of


----------



## nightlight (Sep 19, 2019)

chopeth said:


> Yeah, he loves them, he has owned a lot of high end ones and these are the best ones by far. Plus, he is a crazy drum monster (recently won the Guiness award for the loudest snare hit ever xD ) and his Roland triggers catch the snare sound even downing it to the min volume, so he plans to get these later:
> 
> https://footblaster.com/



Thanks for the link! I was really interested when they said it works well with double strokes. I was actually looking to buy the Pedaltrigger ones that are designed for the Czarcie, but this looks really promising. 

I did a test playing some heel up double strokes yesterday. Not the fastest drummer, but these seem to work really well. The drums aren't quantised.

https://www.instagram.com/p/B2jTUeMH35W/?igshid=1irqgruuv058u


----------



## prlgmnr (Sep 19, 2019)

nightlight said:


> Thanks for the link! I was really interested when they said it works well with double strokes. I was actually looking to buy the Pedaltrigger ones that are designed for the Czarcie, but this looks really promising.
> 
> I did a test playing some heel up double strokes yesterday. Not the fastest drummer, but these seem to work really well. The drums aren't quantised.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B2jTUeMH35W/?igshid=1irqgruuv058u


The pedaltriggers aren't quite as foolproof as the footblasters


----------



## chopeth (Sep 19, 2019)

nightlight said:


> Thanks for the link! I was really interested when they said it works well with double strokes. I was actually looking to buy the Pedaltrigger ones that are designed for the Czarcie, but this looks really promising.
> 
> I did a test playing some heel up double strokes yesterday. Not the fastest drummer, but these seem to work really well. The drums aren't quantised.
> 
> https://www.instagram.com/p/B2jTUeMH35W/?igshid=1irqgruuv058u



I thought you were going to use the pedals in a non-electronic drumkit, what do you want the triggers for then?


----------



## nightlight (Sep 19, 2019)

chopeth said:


> I thought you were going to use the pedals in a non-electronic drumkit, what do you want the triggers for then?



I play acoustic drums when I'm not at home. So the jampad, or at a gig, it's an acoustic drumset. 

The electronic kit is a necessity in my apartment due to the noise level of an acoustic kit. 

I have a Gretsch Renown that I hardly ever play because even though it sounds beautiful, it's also really loud.


----------



## chopeth (Sep 20, 2019)

aha, ok


----------



## nightlight (Feb 28, 2020)

https://www.instagram.com/p/B9HSH30nvl-/?utm_source=ig_web_copy_link


I posted this on Instagram. Playing in 5/4 at 200bpm. Pedals really make me want to play more and learn new things on the drums, not fighting them like I would with some of the earlier ones I owned.


----------

